# Cornell & Diehl Black Frigate



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Just tried this tonight. It is the navy cavendish from Blockade Runner with orientals and latakia added. Here is the description of Blockade Runner:



> A true Navy Cavendish crumble cake made with hand stoved red Virginia and golden Virginia and soaked in a premium rum for seven days, then lightly stoved again, pressed and cut. The seven days are the time it took our seagoing forefathers to sail back to New England from the Islands with the tobacco in their casks soaked with rum. The ship on the label is the Advance, the South's most successful blockade runner.


And here is Black Frigate:



> Latakia and Turkish are added to the Navy Cavendish for a Royal Navy blend.The blend is pressed and cut to form a crumble cake. A blend hardy enough for any pirate!


The tin says "not for the faint of heart", and they are not kidding. I suspect this is what the grizzled old sea captain at the wheel of his ship is smoking.

The tin was from 2007, and inside are two wonderful smelling blocks of tobacco from which it was easy to shred the necessary amounts. I packed it in my trusty Astley's pot. It lit well and burned well.

Initially I was overwhelmed with the a toasty sweetness from the virginias and the aroma/scents of the alcohol. I retrohale when I smoke, and in the nose/sinuses the orientals and latakia are noticeable, but make no mistake - although noticeable they're background players here who's presence is more for added spice and smokiness than anything else. This arrangement was consistent throughout the smoke.

I probably had another 10- 15 minutes or more of tobacco left at the bottom of the bowl but I stopped before lady nicotine sent me over the deep end. Not for the faint of heart indeed. Then again, I'm pretty sensitive to nicotine.

I really enjoyed this tobacco and recommend it, especially as a change of pace for those that are english/balkan blend guys like me. Thanks to the alcohol in the tobacco it went well with the Dickel No. 12 I had with it. I'd never smoked a navy cavendish before, but it pretty much was what I envisioned. It would be interesting to smoke Blockade Runner and Black Frigate right after each other to see just how much the orientals and latakia effect Black Frigate. If you've smoked it (or other true navy cavendish before) I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I made a small order last night and was seriously looking at Blockade Runner. Didn't pull the trigger on it. Glad now after reading your review of the Black Frigate. That sounds more like my cup of tea. (or bowl of baccy.)


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention, no tongue bite at all, which really surprised me.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice review! 

I've got tins of both in the closet...err...cellar, and plan on letting them get a year or so of age on them before opening them up. 

From your description, it sounds like the potency is something like that of Kajun Kake...a blend that seems to increase the force of gravity temporarily and keeps me pinned down in my chair for the duration of the ride. :tongue1:

Looking forward to cracking them open next fall.:tu


----------

